# Check if SGIBIOSRV is running



## mustakali (Apr 26, 2017)

When I m trying to link my aadhar card to ration card at the time its say "Check if SGIBIOSRV is running "


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> aadhar card to ration card


 I hav no idea what an aadhar and ration card are.
If you want help, you need to explain what the cards are and how you are trying to "link" them.

As far as the SGIBIOSRV it is a service from a company in India.
See this thread
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/finger-print-sgibiosrv-software-installation-regarding.1183460/


----------

